# Windows Live Mail vs. Thunderbird / Windows 7 RC x86



## pcp-brattcoxx (15. Juni 2009)

Tag zusammen.

Nach dem Umstieg auf Windows 7 (RC x86) bin ich gezwungen meine Mails mit einer neuen Anwendung zu lesen, da Outlook Express bekanntermaßen nicht mehr existiert.

Ich schwanke nun zwischen Windows Live Mail und Mozilla Thunderbird.
Welches der Programme würdet ihr bevorzugen, oder setzt es vielleicht schon ein, und warum?

Wie ich bis jetzt selber festellen konnte kann ich mein gespeichertes Adressbuch leider nocht ohne weiteres in Thunderbird importieren, der Import der gespeicherten Nachrichten jedoch wäre kein Problem.

vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## aurionkratos (15. Juni 2009)

Windows Mail fand ich ganz brauchbar - Windows Life Mail ist mMn einfach nur noch Müll. Ich fahre seitdem nur noch Thunderbird.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (15. Juni 2009)

Outlook (2000/2003) ist und bleibt, zumindest nach meinem Empfinden, die beste Mailsoftware auf dem Markt.

An freeware ist das in Windows Vista bzw Seven integrierte Windows Mail nicht schlecht.

Recht übersichtliche Oberfläche und einfach einzustellen.

Thunderbird wirkt sehr veraltet und ist auch nicht wirklich komfortabel am Anfang.


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Juni 2009)

Windows Mail ist nicht in win7 integriert, man kann nur noch Windows Live Mail nehmen. Mein Tipp: Verwende eine von den älteren Outlook-Versionen, die gibts schon sher günstig.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. September 2009)

Schönen danke an alle, habe ich jetzt nach reiflicher Überlegung und einigem ausprobieren für Thunderbird entschieden. Hat mir persönlich am besten gefallen und ist recht übersichtlich da nicht so verspielt.

So, closed.


----------



## ole88 (9. September 2009)

warum hast du von anfang an nicht auf yahoo oder so gesetzt? ich hab denn ganzen kram nie genutzt, so kann ich halt von überall drauf zugreifen und null speicher grenze


----------



## feivel (9. September 2009)

the bat ist noch eine sehr gute alternative. kostenpflichtig aber meiner meinung nach besser als outlook oder thunderbird.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (9. September 2009)

Ich hab ja schon einen mail account bei yahoo, ist aber nur einer von 4. Wenn ich wirklich mal was nachsehen will von unterwegs kann ich aber auch die Webportale der Anbieter nutzen, einen Laptop zum Synchronisieren besitze ich eh nicht.

Von The Bat hab ich etzt schon des öfteren gehört. Jetzt werd ich aber wohl erstmal bei Thunderbird bleiben. Hab mich gerade dran gewöhnt und reciht für meine Zwecke auch vollkommen aus.
Musste nur gerade eben z.B. festellten das ich seit Wochen meine Mails aus einem der Postfächer nicht empfangen konnte da das Passwort anscheinend nicht gesetzt wurde. Habe also mal eben sämtliche Promo-Mails (bin DJ) vom 17.08 an nachholen müssen ;( Spaßig.

Aber man lernt ja nie aus.


----------

